# slingshot without fork'shooting accuracy 10-40m far



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)

http://v.youku.com/v...I0MzgyOTk2.html

http://v.youku.com/v...EyNzkwOTU2.html

2mm solid tube +9mm steel ball


----------



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI0NzExNzky.html


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like a very dangerous shot to me. What happens if you miss and take out one of those windows in the building in the background ?


----------



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)

as i said before,do not worry about it all if you have perfect skill,


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting ... Here in BC, it is illegal to hunt at night using a light. Is it legal to do that where you are? Is it legal to shoot birds in the city where you are?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## dannyhk (Apr 13, 2011)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzI0NzExNzky.html


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice shooting, but you're shooing in a urban area?
I wouldn't want to be hit by a 9mm steel ball hurling towards me or others not to mention the property....

Besides from that, good shooting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Nice shooting, but you're shooing in a urban area?
> I wouldn't want to be hit by a 9mm steel ball hurling towards me or others not to mention the property....
> 
> Besides from that, good shooting.


That's why you need "perfect skill"


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Guys, this kind of stuff, right here.... breaking bottles on public land, littering, shooting atop nicely made signs denting them with your steel shot (or as shown in some videos actually intentionally shooting traffic signs)... spotlighting roosting birds in an urban environment, killing some and retrieving, others beyond grasp of easy retrieval... laughing it up like naughty school children... not with "perfect skill" as there were many misses recorded, so where do the errant shots go? They hit something other than the intended target... think of hail or sleet made from steel instead of ice... possibly denting cars, knocking out windows or hitting people....
This kind of stuff is what gets slingshots banned, and can you really blame officials for banning them... if this is what passes for responsible shooting practices.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Guys, this kind of stuff, right here.... breaking bottles on public land, littering, shooting atop nicely made signs denting them with your steel shot (or as shown in some videos actually intentionally shooting traffic signs)... spotlighting roosting birds in an urban environment, killing some and retrieving, others beyond grasp of easy retrieval... laughing it up like naughty school children... not with "perfect skill" as there were many misses recorded, so where do the errant shots go? They hit something other than the intended target... think of hail or sleet made from steel instead of ice... possibly denting cars, knocking out windows or hitting people....
> This kind of stuff is what gets slingshots banned, and can you really blame officials for banning them... if this is what passes for responsible shooting practices.


Well said, Bill. Responsible shooting is necessary even if you have "perfect skill."


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this is not the kind of publicity that the slingshot needs. i hope the law in your area sees your videos and arrests you for the illegalities you have done and recorded. none of this is hunting or fishing, this is just vandalism and destruction of private property. slingshot responsibly.


----------

